
Program Your Digital Tattoo Designs to Present an Image, Mood or Reminder - brk
http://www.walyou.com/blog/2008/04/09/program-your-digital-tattoo-designs-to-present-an-image-mood-or-reminder/
======
chaostheory
sounds like another baseless patent in the making with no actual engineering
work done towards it...

